# HCG Levels rising after a miscarriage?



## littlened

Hi All,

My wife miscarried at 5.5 weeks, we went for a scan and it shows no sign of a pregnancy.

To make sure they took blood tests to check the HCG levels, they were 70. 3-4 days later the levels have risen to 73, which now means my wife has to go back for another blood test because the level has to be below 25 before they'll consider it done.

As the scan didn't show anything at all, we know there's no chance she's pregnant, but is it common for levels to rise?

We had a miscarriage last year, and it took 9 month or so before we fell pregnant again. Her periods were all over the place, and it was if her body still thought it was pregnant. Once full month after what would have been the due date she had a normal period and we conceived that month.

I'm wondering if this might be what happened last year? Her HCG levels stayed higher than they should of and prevented us from getting pregnant? We went to a different hospital last year and they didn't do blood tests to check the level of HCG, just a scan to make sure there wasn't anything there.


----------



## littlened

UPDATE: More blood tests yesterday have shown her HCG levels have increased to 89!!! So that's 70, 73 and 89! 

Scans show no sign of pregnancy at all and they measured the wall of her uterus (I think), and it's only 2mm.

So it's off back to hospital to see what happens next. There's talk of giving her a cancer drug injection which kills off quick growing tissue, but it'll mean not being able to conceive for 3 month!!!

Apparently it's called a pregnancy of unknown location.


----------



## babyloon

Hi just to let you know i had a pregnancy of unknown location it might be that she got her dates wrong and the little bean is too small to see or it might be she has already miscrried or she could have an ectopic when she had the scan did they check her overies? 
the measurement of her uterus is very thin! for a normal pregnancy it should be about 16mm 
i only know that because this is what i am going through! 
Also her hcg shouldnt be rising it should be dropping they like to see a 60% (or there abouts) rise in 48hrs! for a ongoing pregnancy
the reason why they might give her the drugs is because there might be some tissue left which is causing it to stay the same or rise only a little! 
hope this has helped in any way! :hugs:


----------



## New Yorker

Hi Littlened,

I am currently going through the same thing as your wife. This is my info:

At 4 1/2 weeks:
Day 2 of bleeding (which lasted only 48 hrs)
Friday, February 10
BHCG 25.5

Day 5 since started bleeding
Monday, February 13
BHCG 38
Progesterone 0.5

Day 7 since I last bled
Wednesday, February 15
BHCG 79.7
Progesterone 0.4

Day 12 since I last bled
Today - Tuesday, February 21
BHCG 197
Progesterone 1.5

I was told that I have a chemical pregnancy and was told to return to my doctors office in 2-4 days to repeat my BHCG level to decide which route to take since I am not miscarrying on my own. So they will decide if I should have a D&C (dilation and curettage) or methotrexate (the cancer med).

Please let us know how your wife progresses. I'm so sorry that she is going through this as well.


----------



## Nikki_d72

I'm so sorry you two are going through this. 

Rising Betas after apparent miscarriage can sometimes be a sign of ectopic pregnancy (though not neccesarily in the tubes), so please make sure they keep monitoring her beta levels and if they continue to rise ask for more ultrasounds - ectopic pregnancies of this early gestation can be quite hard to spot but can become risky if allowed to develop. If she has any pain or major lightheadedness, or pain in the shoulder get her to the ER (though this usually happens at later gestations). I hope this isn't the case for you, I know the shot knocking TTC on the head is really not what you want but it may be the best option if the betas continue to rise without any evidence of pregnancy within the uterus. I'm so sorry. HTH
xx


----------



## littlened

Hi All,

Just an update.

We were referred to a different hospital last week as after a 3rd blood test the HCG levels were still rising. They did a scan but couldn't see anything at all. They sent us away and said to get another blood test done in a week.

Today was a week and the blood tests have shown the HCG levels are still rising, so it's off to the hospital tomorrow so they can do more blood tests, and get what they need in order to have the methotrexate injection made up, which we need to go back for on wednesday.

From what we're being told, she'll need to go back for more blood tests on Friday, again next week, and then once a week for a while so they can monitor her.

I just can't believe that not only do we have to go through two miscarriages, my poor wife has to go through all of this.

The injection also means we won't be able to conceive for another three month, although we'd already decided to book a holiday away in June and not try until we get back. The last year has put us under so much pressure and we think it's time for a break from it all.

We're just hoping that the injection works, because if it doesn't then she'll have to go back for another one, and with the second injection it doubles the length of time you can't conceive for to 6 month! The way our luck is going we just know this is going to happen to us.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I don't have any experience with this but wanted to send you and your wife lots of :hugs: xx


----------



## Nikki_d72

I'm so sorry again but I'm glad they have kept on top of it. Yes the shot has the downside of not being able to TTC for 3 months but it's a lot better than it becoming a possible life-threatening emergency requiring surgery with possible loss of a tube or worse, so I'm glad the doctors are taking it seriously. I hope your holiday does you the world of good and you and your wife are nice and relaxed after, ready for your next round of TTC. Hopefully not thinking about it for a while will make you catch really quickly when you get back to it. Much luck to you both, I'm sure one shot will do the trick, positive vibes coming your way! xx


----------



## babyloon

Hi littlened well i have been told mine was ectopic and so i had the methotrexate jab! I have to go back tomorrow to find out if and how much my hcg has dropped! and then again on fri they said that because my levels were low (291) I should see a drop and it wont take long to go down to what they want it to be! hope all goes well with your wife and i am sorry you are going through this i know its not nice :hugs:


----------



## Silo

Hi sorry to hear about all your losses I recently went through a early miscarriage about a month ago I haven't been back to the hospital as they are not very helpful.... I had bleeding for about 2weeks then everything stopped no symptoms nothing... 3weeks after I took a test just to see. I got a very faint positive so I took this as a sign that my levels are dropping... 2 days ago a month after my mc I took another test hoping for a neg so hubby and I can actively ttc again... Well it was a clearer pos not faint at all then today at around 16:00 I took a test and the pos line showed quicker and darker than the other line ... I dread going back to hospital but I should probably ... I'm just scared that their might be something wrong with my body...


----------



## fanitam83

Yes, it is definitely possible that you can continue to get a positive pregnancy test due to left over pregnancy tissue in the body. If the uterus is not able to effectively contract enough to remove all the pregnancy tissue, the body may still believe it is pregnant and continue to produce HCG. I had a miscarriage 3 months ago and it took me almost 3 months for my HCG levels to go all the way down to zero. So up until recently I would take a pregnancy test and it was still positive even though I know I was not pregnant. I have uterine fibroids so I'm sure this played a big part in my body having a difficult time in eliminating all the tissue from my uterus. It was my decision to do it naturally. I wanted my body to expel all tissue on it's own. One thing that did help my body detox and get rid of that extra tissue was a special herbal tea that I learned about. The herbal tea helped my body expel the last bit of tissue out of my uterus without having to go through the D&C surgery or take prescription medicine. What is really cool as well is that it helped me shed a few pounds during my detox. If anyone is interested in learning about this special tea I used feel free to contact me at fanitam83 at yahoo


----------

